# One last attempt before I redo my tank.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've been battling hair algae unsuccessfully for months now. It's got to the point I'm about ready to take down my tank and redo the entire setup. Here are the specs:

40g breeder.
XP2 filter
100w T-8 shop light lighting (Two 6,500k, one 10,000k, one 8,?00k)
78F
Two 2L CO2 bottles plus Excel

Dosing:
1/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
1/16 tsp CSM+B 3x a week

Photoperiod: 8-10 hours

I'm starting to pull out handfuls after a day or two. I can't use RCS because of my German Blues. 

Any ideas? If after a month the issue isn't solved the tank is going down. This is the ONLY tank (out of 7) that has hair algae.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

A double dose of excel will help. Also, make the photo period a solid 8 hours.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I reduced the lighting to 8 hours and 1/2 the wattage. Mainly low light plants so it should be ok. I even have some growing out of the water and are happy as can be (even one that flowered).

Upped my macros. Plants really liked it, explosion of growth.

Also did a 60mL H2O2 treatment today. Spot treated all the heavily infected areas with 10mL. Waited 30 minutes, did a water change. Algae had bubbles on it like crazy. So much so it lifted my softball size portion of Java Moss off the substrate.

Hoping I can get this to go away. But on the other hand......I was looking forward to a rescape.


----------

